# Belgian and French Ardennes.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A short photo thread about this beautiful hilly region. The Ardennes are located in the South of Belgium, Luxembourg and the North East of France. The perfect escape from busy urban life for thousands of Flemish and Dutch people. 

Some impressions from our last visits, we start in Belgium:





Alle, part of Vresse-sur-Semois (B):


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bouillon(B):


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread, Ben :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice new thread, Ben.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your new thread is a gem, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for liking and commenting, dear friends! :cheers:

More birds of prey at Bouillon castle.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the lady is also very nice


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! amazing pictures, Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions, Ben! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting new thread. Great atmosphere restitution!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

A delight, like I expected.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bouillon castle is allready huge, but we hop over the Belgian-French border and discover the Chateau de Sedan, claimed to be the largest fortified medieval castle in Europe.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots and beautiful places!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice!
a huge and very impressive castle :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine updates, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Sedan, France*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ Great toys!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really, great toys - not only for boys! :lol: kay:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! sleek array of vintage cars.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Great thread: all images showing country life around the World are welcome :cheers:

Loved to see the Art of Falconry there, and those vintage cars are cool


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great vintage cars photos, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks folks! 

Let's go into the town center of Sedan:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, love those vintage cars and I believe they're still up and running. and Sedan, a family car of any make comes to my mind.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sedan (France) looks really great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## atomada (Jul 19, 2010)

Tp


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I loved the way Sedan kept historical center with low and traditional buildings (with lovely roofs) and sent towering high rises for the fringe of urban tissue: I would love to see brazilian towns doing same thing...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely city. And the driver ^^ is superb!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha! The dog has everything under control. 
Nice new sets, Ben! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the wing mirror shot further up. Very aesthetic and pleasing. Interesting images.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

That dog as a driver is so cute


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Sedan, France, once more:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Ben! #42/1 is one of many favourites! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Sedan, France*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Givet, France.*

Almost finished this thread. On our way back to Flanders, we stop for lunch and a quick visit to the small but pretty French town Givet, on the banks of the river Meuse:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Ben!
Love the pic with the ship Ithaka and the old walls in 46/1! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

That look peaceful, with charming places. Interesting to visit  Nice pictures by the way!!!!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool shots of a lovely place...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Reims and the Champagne Region*

Not really the French Ardennes anymore, but just a stone throw away, lays Reims, a historic treasury in the famous Champagne region. King Clovis was baptized here and after him, all French kings were crowned in the magnificent cathedral. And at the end of World War II, the Germans signed the unconditional surrenderat the Allied Head Quarter in Reims on May 7th 1945.

We went there for a short honeymoon. Weather was perfect, cities and landscape were beautiful and Champagne was plenty and delicious! :cheers2:







Notre-Dame de Reims


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Magnificent cathedral, Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Overwhelmed by the Cathedral, Ben... kay:

And love the friendly and optimistic expression in the face of the angel
in pic #51/3!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's the Smiling Angel or the Smile of Reims. 

Inside Notre-Dame de Reims:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And back outside.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Notre Dame de Reims is just amazing!
Beautiful pictures, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ A historic masterpiece, indeed! A nice stroll through Reims:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The 3th Century Cryptoporticus is all what left of the forum in Gallo-Roman Durocorteron.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Ben! :applause:
It doesn't surprise me that this smiling angel is famous. 

Love the Madonna inmidst the candles, and the "Edgar"-pic! 
What a nice iron fence they have even for the little cellar window (last pic)!

The Cathedral is extraordinary beautiful...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

gorgeous! Reims, being one of the bigger cities, has some impressive buildings and of course,
the hug gothic cathedral is richly built in many ways.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for likes and comments! More Reims:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Halles Boulingrin at Reims:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Splendid pictures of Reims :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Quite unique style of architecture there. You certainly get around Benonie. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Reims :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic details, and I love the Halles Boulingrin! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you, dear friends! We continue our walk in Reims:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Saint Remi Basilica:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful Saint Remi Basliica...

A great picture, and very stylish trams! kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice old houses and the cathedral is equally amazing.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> A great picture, and very stylish trams! kay:


And very modern ones, wireless in the historic city center!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent pictures,Ben!! :applause: many favorites! :yes: 



Benonie said:


> And very modern ones, wireless in the historic city center!


kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Every single picture is beautiful, dear Ben!
Particularly love the last one... kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all! :cheers1: More Reims, France:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The UNESCO-listed Palais du Tau. Crown princes stayed in this palace before their coronation in the cathedral next door:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love #78/3 - the inscription, "IL COLOSSEO", can still be deciphered.
Beautiful blossoming wall!
And a great last set! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, so impressive monuments in Laon :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and interesting shots of people and the quaintness of the city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot, everybody! :cheers1:





Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Laon:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

That's all for Laon, folks!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic shots, Ben, every pic a favourite! :applause:
Thank you very much for sharing your impressions from Laon with us!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

The Laon Cathedral has an interior worthy of its setting! Definitely worth a long detour.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice sets, Ben.
What an impressive cathedral!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Liège, Belgium*

I thank you all for the likes and nice comments. 

Back to Belgium, where we visit the city of Liège, a Walloon city in the valley of the Meuse River, where the river Ourthe meets that Meuse. With 750.000 inhabitants in the metropolitan area (200.000 in the municipality) the city ranks as the third most populous urban area in Belgium, after Brussels and Antwerp.










We enter the city through the magnificent Liège-Guillemins railway station, designed by Santiago Calatrava and voted one of the world's most beautiful railway stations:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

You captured the station very nicely. Great shots!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow... Phantastic updates, Ben! kay:
Love the Railway Station and your pics from the river as well!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The Cathedral of Laon and the impressive cover railway in Liège. 

:applause: fantastic pictures


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! The railway station is amazing! :applause:
The pictures of the river are also very beautiful.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you, dear friends! More Liège:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Ben! kay:

This is one of my favourites:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of Liege, Ben. I particularly like the very dramatic #136.4.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

grand photo update...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, the Théâtre Royal is amazing!
Great picture, Ben!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely shots, specially the cathedral's interior and the Calatrava's... what an iconic design.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing updates :cheers:

Among my favorites, this one (because that a beautiful modern extension of an old building):


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool pics...liking them.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks guys. Personally I like the extension of the opera house too. With the warm wood it's nicer than most theater extensions in Europe.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Liège, Belgium:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Ben! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice, as usual!


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I thank you, dear friends! Some more Liège:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots, Ben.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

The architecture in this region is amazing. What's the big building/tower with the dome?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine shots, Ben - this is one of my favourites! kay:
Such a fresh combination, this orange and white! 
Great light!



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, Ben!
I really liked the effect of the sculpture of the mother with her son who seems to be at the bow of the ship.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks girls & guys! :cheers1:



skymantle said:


> What's the big building/tower with the dome?


It's the Church of St André, which will be restored in the near future.

More Liège, Belgium:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Love these updates, nice street views.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressing architecture and nice pics, Ben! kay:
Particularly like the last one with those small buildings flanking the stairs!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> Particularly like the last one with those small buildings flanking the stairs!


That's the most famous staircase in Belgium: The Montagne de Bueren. We'll climb the 374 later in this thread.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> That's the most famous staircase in Belgium: The Montagne de Bueren. We'll climb the 374 later in this thread.


I'm looking forward to this! 

You always do a great job, Ben. kay:
Great updates again, gorgeous bridge figures and fascinating facades, old and new!


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Benonie said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/OBTrd5rGru_1Ue1EAJetSJESdQkkHi
> [IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/KBkeoaoEs_h4bXzdQvuQmTdyYkSN7NbXK4E1f6lZ8QO29g1ea4MckIs-DZqvoALgHIgiXYZfvgPOawQpkRmd3kABMsTT8TRy69KxYE_ufIY5AY-6OECgs0khW99aHmehuhamBVWATR43Dp37hKVkJ1QjkBFKBvMAKcFM7o7bs1MDpQXJMlAQHoDvizUSmFYqX1su7FqxykRu2c8nTo9lk3G7pRRNJdz1UXenSz-46Gqty4wFIGM9zd3NFJMtLBovQePEQ7FBgLIHPt4g1N4nB6LM-z-ZjC-pP-r1m7iZUOS6O908QVFcQ8TC8orqPzCY4HkKZpaYIuCADd_kYlO-iTcdvYiFQLeqYJJ2TfXpQNZu5wkOKPRFhR4mBrg43KT1Mg0wZpI8kv2Rn6lLDjylGQ2JkpphwYQFyRkOaupWv1G4ReBmSsBAvLuVRkvLH3X6PwSXe3h4uEdoJe4ChRaBBlfH0Zyryc19SWrp0mP0GR8UGXY0M_l9r6iWDEcfh4GRDGhUADKVsOtff2AkoacFBo3kBfN2okRle2niMplomc5VMyU2izBEs6Ekfm9F7l_oHjHrZxCmdpSx9vkJcL8poWiOLBPELvwss_L0mKZ3hF-EcjfXE4460YcG3__fFIgywIXR6fEbb_9WNTo4qi99EdUIoW9bxzLIdMY=w1275-h956-no


My brother lives in that house 



(edit: through further inspection, this is not that house, but one that says "Le canon d'or" at the other side of the river)


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Ben!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful! and shot of old buildings with the modern at the back is simply nice.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Benonie, what do you have to say about the city? The atmosphere etc...?

I know it's a very peculiar city that is very different from the other ones in the area.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Those traditional roofs can create a real urban skyline where human hands can touch the Gods - love this


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, dear friends!



Tchek said:


> Benonie, what do you have to say about the city? The atmosphere etc...?
> 
> I know it's a very peculiar city that is very different from the other ones in the area.


Well, it was almost 20 years ago we've last visited this city and I still was surprised about the pleasant atmosphere. It's cosmopolitan and multicultural, cozy and urban. People are very friendly and prices are low. We especially loved the small alleys in the old city center, which takes you back in time. I will show you some pictures of these neighborhoods later in this thread.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Liège, Belgium*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Benonie for this great pics (street, people, cathedrals!, etc.). Before, I thought in Belgium they just have the Atomium in Brussels.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely details, Ben! kay:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool photo update....pleasing!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks folks! :cheers1:

More Liège:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely architecture kay: especially like #177/1 and #178/2


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I like the variety of beautiful facades. Liège looks great.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy New Year Ben!










​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful update, Ben! :applause:
This one is magical:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy New Year,Ben! 

Always great pictures!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1: Continuing our pleasant hike along the northern slopes, enjoying the views to the valley of the Meuse:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, dear Ben - many charming pics! kay:


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice pictures of the second ugliest city in the world! (according to a Dutch newspaper)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set, Ben!
204 / 5 Great contrast between the old tower and the modern building in the background.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Tchek said:


> Nice pictures of the second ugliest city in the world! (according to a Dutch newspaper)



I agree about these nice pictures, and disagree about thet "second uggliest" position: this city has interesting architecture, and lovely streets.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Eduarqui said:


> I agree about these nice pictures, and disagree about thet "second uggliest" position: this city has interesting architecture, and lovely streets.


It was sarcastic, it was a reference to the dutch newspaper "Volksrant" who voted Liège as the second ugliest city in the world, above apocalyptic ghost towns in Siberia. Obviously they didn't even bother to look the place up... it was based on prejudices.

The Dutch always like to trashtalk their southern neighbours.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as always, Ben


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Benonie, your great pics are responsible that I love Belgium now. Your pics let me forget EU bureaucracy for a while.


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

Great posts on my still beloved, but now former (since about one month) hometown of eight years. Many thanks for posting



Tchek said:


> The Dutch always like to trashtalk their southern neighbours.


This Dutchman doesn't, and nor do most of my friends who visited me there


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I thank you all! 

I think most Dutch people like Belgium and most Belgians like the Netherlands. That's why you'll find so many Belgian tourists in the Netherlands and so many Dutch tourists in Belgium. :cheers1:
But maybe less in Liège than in the rest of the Ardennes.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Ben, and this I find especially appealing kay:
Wonderful picture!



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

^^My favourite too!


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

It's the Pierreuse quarter right behind the St lambert palace.

I really wish they'd put fancier signs than a white pannel with "Centre d'accueil Barricade" in plain character. It looks like a "warning bad road" sign. They should put something in gothic to make the place look historical. At least in Flanders they'd do that.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't think we use a lot of gothic letters in our signs, Germans do (or did).

But let's further explore this ancient Pirreuse Quarter and the Terrasses des Minimes:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Ben - one of several favourites kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice pictures, you really went to the tiny historical streets and places that tourists never go.



Benonie said:


> I don't think we use a lot of gothic letters in our signs, Germans do (or did).


Anyway those places should be overhauled and highlighted for tourism with fancier signs etc...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the medieval tumble of streets.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures. Many, many favourites!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Terrasses des Minimes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Views from the medieval Terrasses des Minimes to the 20ste Century urban grit:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnificat views from medieval terrasse and so lovely scene in the flower :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, dear Ben, and #225 belongs to the most lovliest sets I've ever
seen here in the forum. Paradisical! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for comments and likes (which seems to be disappeared...).

Let's continue our stroll through the ancient alleys of Liège:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Curtius craft home brewery:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Benonie said:


> But let's further explore this ancient Pirreuse Quarter and the Terrasses des Minimes:


I checked a little history of the city, and I came to know that christianity was established in circa 705 
and I'm just wondering if this (the picture above) is a remnant of one of the churches that was built in the 7th/8th century?
BTW,nice shots and very interesting and old city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> I checked a little history of the city, and I came to know that christianity was established in circa 705
> and I'm just wondering if this (the picture above) is a remnant of one of the churches that was built in the 7th/8th century?
> BTW,nice shots and very interesting and old city.


I'm not sure where that picture was taken but I guess anything from that far back (8th century) is likely to have been destroyed, even though when things are old in Liège they tend to be "very" old (and unfortunately not very well maintained or restored, due to either lack of funds or disinterest...).
The Saint-Denis church for example is over 1000 years old.

EDIT: okay I re-looked up, those places above date back from the 13th century mostly.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent, interesting updates, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those shots of stairs, up and down!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:



capricorn2000 said:


> I checked a little history of the city, and I came to know that christianity was established in circa 705
> and I'm just wondering if this (the picture above) is a remnant of one of the churches that was built in the 7th/8th century?


It's the gate of the former convent of the Friars Minimes. 

I think it dates from the 17th century, but I'm not sure. There was an information board inside.

_("Des Frères Minimes ont vécu au Péri (Pierreuse) de 1624 à 1798.")_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cozy '_impasses_' or blind alleys, in Liège:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Alleys, even when blind, are so appealing! My favourite is #240.2.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed as always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely impasses!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely and romantic! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Charming and nice place!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set, Ben!
The gray house with a chair and some plants outside is lovely.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I could live there, but some houses seems rather small for a family.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back in downtown Liège:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Funny 'Say Hi to Herve"-pic , and an idyllic place to relax kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Liège has a lot of charm. Great photos!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great updates Benonie, Liège look gorgeous, with many details and authenticity kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! Liège sure has got some cozy neighborhoods to offer. 

The 11th Century Romanesque Collegiate Church of St. Bartholomew:



















And the lovely Curtius Museum next door, housed in a 17th Century private mansion.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You made wonderful pics of the Collegiate Church of St. Bartholomew and the Curtius Museum, Ben! :applause:



Benonie said:


>


Probably coming from far away and stranded in the Ardennes...
Nobody should have to sleep on the streets.
During my last photo walks is saw two men sleeping in alcovens of buildings,
one even at Ringstrasse. So this problem is well known also in "rich" countries
(where there also exist many poor - we should never forget this.)


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful and interesting pictures, Ben :applause:


----------



## bpg88 (Sep 13, 2002)

Masterful photography. Love Liège.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> Nobody should have to sleep on the streets.
> During my last photo walks is saw two men sleeping in alcovens of buildings,
> one even at Ringstrasse. So this problem is well known also in "rich" countries
> (where there also exist many poor - we should never forget this.)


Too many homeless people in Europe these days. Some of them even sleep outside during these cold winter nights.... 

But this is Liège in summer... a last walk, back to our hostel.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The Youth Hostel on the island Outremeusse, the building on the left, highly recommended:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice updates, Ben!
I could spend a lot of time admiring all those beautiful styles on the facades of the buildings. 
Beautiful Liège!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and interesting architecture, Ben, nice pics! kay:
Also love this green street!



Benonie said:


>


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Second try to give here a comment (the system first said this thread does
not exist any more and then logged me out hno: ):

Beautiful and interesting architecture, Ben, nice pics! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I've tried three times to write a comment here - it can't be seen. 

Last attempt: Beautiful pics, dear Ben!

Edit: Now suddenly both comments can be seen. No comment to this.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  Last pictures from Liège:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Central located but somewhat shabby Liège-Palace train station, where we jump on a suburban train to Liège-Guillemins station.















































From there: back home after a splendid weekend in friendly Liège!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

great train station, indeed! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Liège :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the pics from the train station, Ben! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great, very nice updates! Love the modern train station kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Each time you show trains in SSC you will have audience clapping, be sure of this


----------

